# My Kindle Fire is stuck on the logo screen



## ASPyr97ga (Jan 13, 2020)

I tried to install twrp.img using flashy. Since flashy flashed twrp my kindle fire has been stuck on the logo screen. My kindle has no sd card slot and my PC doesn't detect in this state. Also the holding the power button tricks do nothing. What should I do?


----------

